# Free energy saving gadgies



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

https://www.freegreengadgets.co.uk/homepage/FGG_goape.html

Use promo code GOAPE


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

chisai said:


> https://www.freegreengadgets.co.uk/homepage/FGG_goape.html
> 
> Use promo code GOAPE


Already got both but thanks anyway :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thanks I'll try some out


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks, just ordered mine


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks, have just ordered mine also


----------



## Sohail92 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks, ordered


----------



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

Ordered. Cheers for the heads up!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Received my plug the other day  Anyone got theirs?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Got mine last week. Now safely connected to all my lads gadgets which he can turn off with the press of a button.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Rec'd my plug thinngy.

Parents have been getting cold calls from said company now though saying that they want to come and install more energy saving gagys.

Will be calling in new year and telling whem to FO!.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Worth a try


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Razzzle said:


> Rec'd my plug thinngy.
> 
> Parents have been getting cold calls from said company now though saying that they want to come and install more energy saving gagys.
> 
> Will be calling in new year and telling whem to FO!.


Not had any of the calls ....................................yet. They'll be told the same.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Got my elec socket and shower plug thing

Christmas tree Is now remote controlled and the water saving shower plug was a waste of time as it just spurted water out of a hole on the side of it


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

npinks said:


> Got my elec socket and shower plug thing
> 
> Christmas tree Is now remote controlled and the water saving shower plug was a waste of time as it *just spurted water out of a hole on the side *of it


Glad it wasn't just me, the instructions say "re-fit" I did that & it kept squirting!!! I thought it was some joke thing my Missus had bought me.


----------

